# New Mug animator mock up software



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Hi guys,
Some of you know that i have online mock up script that allow you to create virtual mugs with your artwork that can be placed on your web site as animated gif, or you can send to your customer for artwork approval.
So i was working hard to make it more available to every one (for some reason online script didn't work for everyone) and decided to create desktop version of this software. 
Its a very first version, so i would appreciate your input. I would love to hear if there is any bugs there or if there are any features that you would like to see?
Please help me develop this app.
You can download it here: http://www.howtoprintstuff.co.uk/rotating-mug-animator/










Thank you in advance for your feedback!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

We just use 3 images to display the full image on the mug - left, center and right, as well as the flat version that displays the entire image. The mug animator looks great and hopefully people find use for it. Good luck with it!


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

WalkingZombie said:


> We just use 3 images to display the full image on the mug - left, center and right, as well as the flat version that displays the entire image. The mug animator looks great and hopefully people find use for it. Good luck with it!


I would not discount the "wow" factor of 3D modeling has to a customer. Being able to see it in 3D is a plus without question especially if on the customer side they can control the view.

On the flip side one of the biggest issue with the commercial on-line designs tools is they race to keep adding features to the point it becomes to complex to simply create a substrate.

If we were into coffee mugs I would certainly use it as it not only has the "wow" factor for a customer it should save production time in not having to create views.

Best of luck to the app designer moving forward.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

I love this idea!! I downloaded the software and ran a test. These are my observations:
1. If I start with a template of 210 x 88mm and export a jpg at 300dpi, it fills the space best. When I tried to use a lower resolution image, it didn't fill the box. This is fine, but the gif file ends up being about 2.5mb. It might be good if a smaller image with the correct dimensions would fill the box, resulting in a smaller image size for emailing etc.
2. The mp4 video does not seem to work for me. It has been saving for about 15 mins now. The gif is fine, but it would be great to share a small video for WhatsApp etc.
3. The gif file is a bit choppy and has a few black frames.
That is it! I think you are really onto something. This is an excellent way to show a mug to a customer! Thank you so much for developing this. Please keep us informed regarding any updates!


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for your comments!
Please keep them coming.
Reference to mp4 - it does take ages on my older pc but much quicker on new pc and mac. 
Gifs can be bit "un rendered" in case of older pc or week graphic card. I will look in to all your comments to make this app for every one. I promise, it wont be to complicated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

You can also download via softpedia http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphic/Graphic-Editors/Mug-Animator.shtml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

New updated version coming very soon.
New feature "freehand and snap" is new addition. You will be able to set mug in your best position ands snap the shot to the jpg. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesHedrix (May 9, 2017)

Is the image of the mug interchangeable?


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Hi Guys! NEw version is released and i recommend to download MugAnimator 2.0 for new "free hand feature".
Update Links in first post.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

no mac version


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

New Mugs added and also Mugs for OKI white laser now in the app.
All for free of course  Enjoy!
DOWNLOD


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

No updates for some times now.
so here it is. version 3 is live now and version of mug animator software for Mac is also here now! hope you will enjoy this as is for free


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks,
that is pretty cool

locked up my older laptop a few times
but managed to save a few

now i just need to acquire the means of production

i wonder if anyone has used neenah's techniprint hs on mugs with success


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

T-shirt forum so here it is - more realistic t-shirt mock up and is animated too!


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice job - my only suggestions in your development is to remove the stand and be able to change color of shirt -


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Tshirt colour is interchangeable.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

In new version of MugAnimator you can add backgrounds too. New sublimation items added.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

4.7 version is out now. So far- 25 different items for your mick ups.
In this nevest version you can find 
shopping bag
Latte mug
Ceramic plate
https://www.howtoprintstuff.co.uk/virtual-mug-animator-mock-free-software-download/


----------



## BraaaaapGraphics (Jul 6, 2015)

Love this are you going to add polar camel cups ?


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

New Mug Animator in version 5.1 is already out there. hoodies, t-shirts and plenty of new items added.
also new look is there too!
Enjoy!


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the update, I am trying this for the first time.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

I am sure will enjoy it


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

New Mug Animator 6.0 is out 
So time for an update


----------



## DG_M1ndoro (Dec 3, 2018)

great work, purchased and use it as its a great tool. will


----------

